# signting board



## armrecsys (May 3, 2007)

Whereis the signting and distress board


----------



## tashamen (May 3, 2007)

It's still there under Private forums (below the Tug lounge), but you must be logged in to see it and access it.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 3, 2007)

You should be able to see it as you are listed as a TUG member.


----------

